

How I'm experimenting with Life-as-a-Service - akhiluk
http://www.web-strategist.com/blog/2014/04/17/how-im-experimenting-with-life-as-a-service/

======
amykhar
Seems a bit expensive to do everything that way. But, I can see the
attraction.

